# PTO



## dabug (Oct 27, 2021)

Can someone, in very simple terms, describe when team members begin accruing any sort of leave? Apparently my HR doesn’t have the correct answer, I’m lost


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 27, 2021)

dabug said:


> Can someone, in very simple terms, describe when team members begin accruing any sort of leave? Apparently my HR doesn’t have the correct answer, I’m lost


I believe after 90 days of service or 1000 hours whichever comes first.


----------



## dabug (Oct 27, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I believe after 90 days of service or 1000 hours whichever comes first.


So I’ve worked here for two years at least part time, and this entire year I’ve been at full time


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 27, 2021)

Call pay and benefits


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 27, 2021)

https://cache.hacontent.com/ybr/R516/00936_ybr_ybrfndt/downloads/2015TimeOffProgramGuideforNonExemptTM.pdf


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> https://cache.hacontent.com/ybr/R516/00936_ybr_ybrfndt/downloads/2015TimeOffProgramGuideforNonExemptTM.pdf


It would be great if this could be put somewhere easily accessible.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2021)

Here it is


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 27, 2021)

Yetive said:


> It would be great if this could be put somewhere easily accessible.


It kind of is... on the official Target pay and benefits website


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2021)

Nobody seems to want to go there ever though


----------

